# Kids Accomplishment Thread



## Cubenovice (Jun 27, 2010)

I would like to start a new Accomplishment Thread especially for kids.
By Kids I do not mean the youngest members on here but actually the *kids of members.*

I am currently trying to teach my 5 year old daughter and I think it would be nice to see how her progress relates to other kids her age.

Birgit's accomplishments so far:

Checkerboard pattern
Solving a face
White cross (via daisy)
Solving 1st layer (I found out she is actually color neutral on this, I have found her cube with different layers solved)
75% on 2nd layer

She can in fact do the 2nd layer but is not very confident yet.
So she asks for help but all I actually have to is confirm that she is doing it right.

I am still surfing the forum on possible apporaches for the LL.
Already found a very interesting one by Chis Hardwick using commutators all based around very similar moves.
However I am still considering using some corner swapping, Sune and U perm for finishing it.

Or do I dare to use R'D'RD with the risk that all will get messed up when a D is forgotten?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 27, 2010)

my lil bro (6 years old) can solve the cube in 1.5 minutes


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 27, 2010)

@Cubenovice
Teach her Tyson Mao's method!


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 27, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> @Cubenovice
> Teach her Tyson Mao's method!



fixed


----------



## riffz (Jun 28, 2010)

My little sister is 1 and she can throw a cube.


----------



## Toad (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm 17 and I can tell when unnecessary threads are created.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 28, 2010)

My 7 year old sister can solve:

1 face of 2x2
Tips of Pyraminx Checkerboard on 2-5
Make dog on Rubiks Twist


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm using this for the opposite purpose. If this thread doesn't get removed, could it be changed to relatives/friends? 
I've taught my Dad to solve the Pyraminx. He's completely against algorithms, so I haven't been able to teach him 3x3 (I know there are methods with few/no algorithms, but they'd be too hard to teach).
He averages like 5 minutes


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 28, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I'm 17 and I can tell when unnecessary threads are created.



Just the sort of comment I'd expect from a kid who starts threads about anagrams or gift-wrapping??? :confused:

Yeah, we might as well remove 25% of all threads here.
This one has got a very specific subject, cubing related and (provided replies stay on topic) it can eventually become of use for other parents that are teaching their kids.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 28, 2010)

i don't have any little brother or sister and I don't have a wife to make a kid for your thread.


----------



## janelle (Jun 28, 2010)

Well she's not my child, but my sister. She's 5 and I just taught her how to solve a Magic. She's super excited to be able to compete in Vancouver Open  I tried teaching her how to solve the cube but it was to frustrating for both of us. But she can solve easy "scrambles".


----------



## aronpm (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8015


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8015



Yeah I know about that one but I'll leave it up to the moderators mercy.
It's not that the forum currently is getting tons of new accomplishment threads every week.

To be "safe" I could have chosen a different thread title for the exact same post but that didn't seem right either.

Oh well, we'll see...

Alternatively I might start a thread about "teaching kids", discussing various approaches and post a result in there every once in a while.


----------



## Toad (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol cubenovice.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Toad (Jun 28, 2010)

YES JDL!!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 28, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


>



Go, Frankie! Go!


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Once i decided to teach my 6-years-old sister how to solve the 3x3. But she was driving me crazy. Still she knows how to build up the cross.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 28, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> i don't have any little brother or sister and I don't have a wife to make a kid for your thread.



then why are u here?


----------



## souljahsu (Jun 28, 2010)

my sister: hey can you teach me rubik's cube tomorrow?
me: ok
(tomorrow)
me: do you want me to teach you now?
my sister: later
(later)
me: now?
my sister: later
.......:fp


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 28, 2010)

my dad learned how to solve a side intuitvely


----------



## Owen (Jun 28, 2010)

I taught my mom how to solve a pyraminx.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jun 29, 2010)

*The kid*

I hope you guess that I am the stuntman behind the kid in the publicity.

My video it's tv not home made and the cube was dead between 1982-2003. Without championship.

I'm the top 1 of return of the cube 

real story 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMRPcICix4

GG


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 29, 2010)

This should be turned into 'Family Members' Accomplishment Thread' heh


----------



## Forte (Jun 29, 2010)

<3 guimond


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 29, 2010)

Forte said:


> <3 guimond



I know, I got so excited when I saw this on the main page.


----------



## Senkoy (Jun 29, 2010)

I look forward to teaching my kids the cube.

And i've been trying to teach my mom to do one layer and she still can't do it. She did it once but can't do it. And it's funny because she can do a side on the 7x7 but not a layer on the 3x3. You would think the side on the 7x7 would be harder but nope...


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 2, 2010)

First CCT results for Birgit:
First layer in:
1:26.24
1:34.78
1:16.56
1:46.29

She likes to race me for 1st layer but I am "not allowed to turn fast".
Or I may only start when she has only one more corner to go...

I think this is pretty cool, perhaps this "racing" will inspire her.

After my first competition she asked me if kids could also participate and I mentioned there was 7 year old kid competing.
That's actually when she asked me to teach her for the very first time.


----------



## jiggy (Jul 2, 2010)

I think this is a great idea for a thread! jamesdeanludlow's video made my day!

I'm still a bit young for kids (don't scare me!) but I did manage to teach my sister how to solve the 3x3. Ok, she's 25, but she can act like the primary school children she teaches, so I say we count it.

If you can teach your daughter communators, I think that would be excellent. An easier approach could be a Petrus style last layer: Orient edges, permute corners with Niklas, Sune to orientate corners and then a U perm or two. It should only be ~4 fairly nice algs, but I know that algs aren't ideal. Keep us updated!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 2, 2010)

Frankie is my favourite kid ever (James' little one)

That's not even a good time for him! I've seen him sub 9! He's awesome


----------



## joelwong (Jul 2, 2010)

um.. i'm 11 years old. 3x3x3:average is about 18-19. 2x2x2:average is 7. 2x2x2 bld is about 40+seconds. 3x3x3 bld :2-3 min. multi bld 1/2:11-12 minutes


----------



## Novriil (Jul 2, 2010)

My 21 year old older brother can solve a 3x3 in 3,5 hours! by using the internet


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 2, 2010)

joelwong said:


> um.. i'm 11 years old. 3x3x3:average is about 18-19. 2x2x2:average is 7. 2x2x2 bld is about 40+seconds. 3x3x3 bld :2-3 min. multi bld 1/2:11-12 minutes



Way to read the thread intro.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 4, 2010)

jiggy said:


> If you can teach your daughter communators, I think that would be excellent. An easier approach could be a Petrus style last layer: Orient edges, permute corners with Niklas, Sune to orientate corners and then a U perm or two. It should only be ~4 fairly nice algs, but I know that algs aren't ideal. Keep us updated!



This is the method I originally learned, from Jasmine Lee's beginner tutorial, and I think it's one of the easiest 4LLLs to teach to newcomers, and it allows a decent transition into more advanced LL methods. It's also easy to understand, and yea the algs are short and easy to remember. Sune, Niklas and Allan are great beginner algs, plus the OELL alg or two makes for an easy LL.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2010)

I´m 11, 3x3: my avg is of 14-15 seconds, and I´m the #1 in Mexico


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I´m 11, 3x3: my avg is of 14-15 seconds, and I´m the #1 in Mexico



way to read the thread. i.e. this thread is for the kids of cubers accomplishments. Not just kids in general.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 4, 2010)

joelwong said:


> um.. i'm 11 years old. 3x3x3:average is about 18-19. 2x2x2:average is 7. 2x2x2 bld is about 40+seconds. 3x3x3 bld :2-3 min. multi bld 1/2:11-12 minutes





[email protected] said:


> I´m 11, 3x3: my avg is of 14-15 seconds, and I´m the #1 in Mexico



you're both dumb


----------



## incessantcheese (Jul 4, 2010)

i taught my sister how to do the cube, and she's working on the speed part now (best time just under 2 minutes?). she's 9.

originally she knew how to do one side, but i showed her that was wrong and why. i forgot about it, and about a year later she came up to me with a completed layer! i taught her the rest of it in about 2 hours over 2 days, and she plays with it all the time now. i gave her one of my newer rubik's diy cubes to play with so she doesn't have to use the storebought we have at home.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 4, 2010)

I was indeed thinking about the LL method from jasmine's tutorial.
It is actually the tutorial I learned from.

Still have the sheet I prepared with the order of (Anti) Sune for the seven CP cases. 

I like how there is only one alg that you (propably) will not use anymore lateron. This being the adjecent corner switch.
And also that on eis short and simple


----------



## denhil3 (Jul 4, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> my sister: hey can you teach me rubik's cube tomorrow?
> me: ok
> (tomorrow)
> me: do you want me to teach you now?
> ...


This same thing often happens to me


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 4, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> I was indeed thinking about the LL method from jasmine's tutorial.
> It is actually the tutorial I learned from.
> 
> Still have the sheet I prepared with the order of (Anti) Sune for the seven CP cases.
> ...



I remember writing down how to do OCLL with two sunes for all 7 cases for other people back in the day.

I use niklas + anti sune for my jperm so I actually use all the algs still, except I now use RU Uperms instead of Allan.


----------



## Nestor (Jul 4, 2010)

I teached my little brother the 3x3x3 begginers method, learned it in 2 days. Now I'm moving him into Keyhole and petrus before finally show him Fidrich.


On his birthday I'm gifting him a set of speedcubes (he's turning 31 next month ^^ )


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jul 4, 2010)

If you don't believe in the one that has brought back the cube you will have to answer to the irreversables evidence. Contrary to it's return in 2003 in the store where the cube sales were influenced by the championship wich was not the case in 1982.

The real story of return of the cube popularity 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMRPcICix4

GG


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 4, 2010)

lolguimond


----------



## Truncator (Jul 4, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> The real story of return of the cube popularity
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMRPcICix4
> 
> GG


I watched that, and it confused me even more 

Guimond =D


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 4, 2010)

Gaetan,

stop spamming my thread with your boring old message.
How 'bout writing something usefull for once?

Feel free to post in French if English is too hard.


----------



## Forte (Jul 4, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Gaetan,
> 
> stop spamming my thread with your boring old message.
> How 'bout writing something usefull for once?
> ...



Did you just say it's not useful


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 4, 2010)

Forte said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > Gaetan,
> ...



BUT THE IRREVERSABLES EVIDENCE


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Gaetan,
> 
> stop spamming my thread with your boring old message.
> How 'bout writing something usefull for once?
> ...



I don't think any of that is stopping anytime soon.


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jul 5, 2010)

my accomplishment (i'm 14) : get 13.58 on One Hand at Indo Championship 2010, new AsR for single  Full Step! with 18.22s average

vidio will coming soon


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 5, 2010)

muhammad jihan said:


> my accomplishment (i'm 14) : get 13.58 on One Hand at Indo Championship 2010, new AsR for single  Full Step! with 18.22s average
> 
> vidio will coming soon






> By Kids I do not mean the youngest members on here but actually the kids of members.


You learn to read also.


----------



## olekosun (Jul 5, 2010)

owned


----------



## TMOY (Jul 5, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Gaetan,
> 
> stop spamming my thread with your boring old message.
> How 'bout writing something usefull for once?
> ...



It's not a language issue. Gaëtan also posts on the French forum sometimes and his posts in French are just as nonsensical as his posts in English.


----------



## Faz (Jul 6, 2010)

It's a sanity issue.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 13, 2010)

Warning: long post


Update on Birgit's progress

She can now comfortably do the first two layers, even when some 2nd layer edge pices are in the wrong positions or flipped.
We always practice with white as the first layer but last night she showed me two solved layers starting from green.
I guess this is a proof that she really has got these 2 layers down and that she fully understands what she is doing.

She even mentioned to me that the 3rd layer had "a special line", meaning that it gives a fully oriented U face after fixing the cross. This is the "T with headlights to the left". I had mentioned this case to her once before when we came across it during practice.

Unfortunately she is still a little uncomfortable with the F or f premove for fixing the LL cross so she stopped the solve there. Too bad since it went straight into a single U-perm to finish it off. 

For teaching the LL cross I had first tought her the sexy move which she can practice on a solved cube. This is a fun excersize in that it gives a reward (solved cube!) after 6 executions. I have also shown how it affects three "edges" of the cube and how F and f moves move already solved F2L pieces out of the way.

Given the small struggle with the F and f premoves for the yellow cross we made a small excursion to the 2x2x2 yesterday evening.
1st layer was no problem; just pick one piece as "being OK" and arrange the three other corners around it.
Then look for corner permutation: pick two adjacent corners with a same colored sticker and place these above the 1st layer side with the same color. 
Switch adjecent corners if needed via LU'R'UL'U'RU2 (pretty straight forward alg, especially when the U2 is done as U' U')
She almost almost got this down last night but I think it will take two more sessions.
Then repetitions of Sune to twist the corners:
1 or 2 upward yellow stickers: AUF so sticker is UFL and Sune
No upward yellow stickers: AUF so sticker is FUL and Sune

She got the Sune alg in one go!
When I showed her I explained it as first three moves of sexy move, keep going with right hand U R... I had not even explained or made up a "code" for the last three moves, I just finished it to show the effect.
Then she tried (one Sune away from finished) and did it right the first (and following times). I could almost swear she was tracking the pair along on the U face which automatically made her do the final U2 R'.

So now what is left is working a little bit on the corner swap, practice AUF for Sune and we can start racing full cubes 2x2x2 vs 3x3x3. Currently she still likes to race F2L on 3x3x3 but she is looking forward to racing to full solves.
Then when she is comfortable with the 2x2x2 I'll go back to the 3x3x3 for the LL cross and then finally U perm to finish it off.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 14, 2010)

AUF for Sune and Sune: check
U perm: check
LL cross: still needs some work
Corner swap: still needs some work

Almost there!
Too bad the corner swap hasn't clicked yet, otherwise she could do the 2x2X2.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 15, 2010)

my little cousin got his first sub 10 magic solve  
Time:9.99
Puzzle: GH Magic


----------



## jiggy (Jul 15, 2010)

This thread brightens up my day!


----------



## Forte (Jul 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> It's a sanity issue.



more like a COOLNESS issue


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 15, 2010)

Birgit solving the first two layers of a 3x3x3.






She really is color neutral as teaching is always done with white cross but here she decided to start with red. 

Still learning the LL.
She didn't feel like trying the orange cross so we left it at that.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 23, 2010)

Birgit just got her 
*First, unsupported, full solve!!!!!!!!!!!*

4:44.77

Scramble: D' F L2 R' D2 U2 B' D L B2 D' B' F' L R D2 R' D U' R2 D L' R' B F

I was SO exited when she was about to start her U perms.

Now practicing a bit more, she would like to do " one hundred solves more" tonight. Will try to shoot a video.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 23, 2010)

Forte said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > It's a sanity issue.
> ...



Are you dissin' Guimond?


----------



## jiggy (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations, Cubenovice! Future world record holder? =D


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 24, 2010)

I support this thread.
I wonder how long it will be til we get another, "Ima 9 yearz oLd nd mah best is 1:05!!!one"


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 24, 2010)

@ Rpotts: yep, those kids crack me up...

Birgits first video solve, filmed later on the evening:






Notice how she uses her "funny voice" when cubing and forgets to use the inspection time 

A very good solve since she had to do all steps and even had two free up the last two 2nd layer edges which where in a wrong position.
She hesitated a little bit on those edges but quickly realised to put a random edge in.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 24, 2010)

ah hem, I dont have kids and am bitter today


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 25, 2010)

Birgits new PB (non lucky): 4:20.11

Flower
Cross
Corners
2nd layer edges
EO 2 Edges
CP 2 swapped corners
CO 2 Sune's
EP 1 U perm

Post editing with new PB's (rather then making a new post everyday):
07 27 2010: 2 min 50s full step
07 28 2010: 3 min 21s video
07 28 2010: 3 min 05s video


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 31, 2010)

New accomplishments:

- Full color neutral solves, times do not seem to be affected too much.
- Both U - perms mastered, same alg just using the other hand 
- CP # of repetitions shortened by learning an additional AUF position

under construction:
- anti sune
- faster CO by eliminating AUF and cube rotation in case with 4 wrong corners


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2010)

I realized I probably have something decent to post here.

Rebecca (9 years old now) is signed up to try 3x3x3 BLD at Nationals. I'm not sure if she'll be ready for it, but I think she's going to try. She definitely still does not have a successful BLD solve yet, but a couple of times now I've "guided" her through a solve, memorizing it along with her and then letting her know when she's about to make a mistake. She made about 3 mistakes that I corrected the last time she tried. Her only problem is that she's still too slow - it took her about 7 minutes to do that last solve attempt, and it still takes her 7 or 8 minutes to memorize. We'll see if she can get fast enough by next weekend - I hope she can manage it.

She wants to be the youngest BLD solver in official competition - if no one breaks Justin's record before her, she has until the end of the year to make it.

She uses the simplest possible version of Pochmann to solve - T perm for edges and Y perm for corners. She still hasn't learned J perm - she still often confuses T and Y perms, and an extra perm would just be harder for her.


----------



## joey (Jul 31, 2010)

That's awesome.

I hope she gets it soon


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I realized I probably have something decent to post here.
> 
> Rebecca (9 years old now) is signed up to try 3x3x3 BLD at Nationals. I'm not sure if she'll be ready for it, but I think she's going to try. She definitely still does not have a successful BLD solve yet, but a couple of times now I've "guided" her through a solve, memorizing it along with her and then letting her know when she's about to make a mistake. She made about 3 mistakes that I corrected the last time she tried. Her only problem is that she's still too slow - it took her about 7 minutes to do that last solve attempt, and it still takes her 7 or 8 minutes to memorize. We'll see if she can get fast enough by next weekend - I hope she can manage it.
> 
> ...


thats awesome i don't even have the patience to learn how to do bld i understand the basic concept of old pochmann but i can't get the hang of it.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 31, 2010)

Good luck!
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 4, 2010)

Average: 2:48.55
*2:37.81* L' R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B R U2 L' U2 L R2 F2 D2 B2 F' L D B2 F D2 U2 L' R
2:56.66	D' U' B' F2 R B F' D' L F D F' D' B F D2 U' B2 F L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2
2:51.17	B' F L' B2 R2 U2 F L' R' B2 F2 D2 B F' R F2 D2 F2 R' D F R2 B' U' L

*PB non lucky*


----------



## jiggy (Aug 4, 2010)

=O

She's starting to pick up the pace! Do you think you'll leave her with beginner's for a while or try to teach her something new?

Do you think she could handle intuitive F2L? (If not now, how about in a few weeks?)

I'm so proud...by proxy...


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 4, 2010)

we'll stick by LBL for now...

Add-ons to LBL:
- anti-sune learned this evening, same sequence but using lefthand
I have found she picks up mirrors very well (also 2nd layer edges, U-perm)
- learning to recognize and use (accidentally) connected CE pairs while solving 1st layer corners (using end of the 2nd layer edge alg)
- eliminate daisy
- proper execution of RUR' AND L'U'L without regrips or double layer turns
- 7 OLL algs for CO
then when time gets close to 1 minute perhaps F2L
or Roux, Petrus, ZZ, CF, whatever she fancies ;-)

6 aug: 2:15.17
7 aug: 1:45-ish (timed by looking at clock )
10 aug: Pb 1:47.97
11 aug: first av 5 weekly comp 32 = 2:22.20
(3:35.00), 2:25.06, 2:10.55, 2:30.98, (2:03.55)
12 aug: *Pb 1:35.35* av 5 (1:35.35), 2:13.28, 1:52.30, 2:21.80, (2:43.83) = 2:09.13
18 aug: weekly comp 33 = 2:14.82
2:20.86, 2:03.78, 2:19.83, (4:10.34), (2:01.72) 
25 aug: weekly comp 34 = 2:03.01
2:02.38, (2:53.02), 2:06.98, 1:59.66, (1:46.39)


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 12, 2010)

Birgit competed in the German Nationals today:
2:17.03, (1:41.41), (3:00.15), 2:09.84, 2:08.25 = 2:11.71

Messed up a Sune in the 3min solve but did a great job in staying focussed and rebuilding all the way from the messed up botom layer corner.

Epic last solve: lots of people watching, two camera men from national TV and a big applause!!!

Video sometime later this week.

And she didn't even use the daisy altough I told her it was OK to do so!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2010)

Rebecca got her first successful 3x3x3 BLD solve today!!!! Just 4 days after her tenth birthday. I'm so proud of her. She's been practicing by doing 3 attempts per day this week, hoping to get a couple of successful solves before Dayton this weekend. Our house is full of distractions, so she has trouble doing a full attempt all at once; apparently she had to stop memorizing while our youngest daughter did some kind of "show" for them, and then she picked back up and finish memorizing. Then she pulled on the blindfold and solved it. So we don't know how long it took, but she said it was probably at least 20 minutes because of the distractions. The good news is that a competition will seem totally distraction-free compared to our house! It was her second attempt today. She is very happy!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Rebecca got her first successful 3x3x3 BLD solve today!!!!


 
That's so awesome! Congratulations Rebecca!


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 2, 2010)

Congratulations!
I wish her good luck for the competition!


----------



## jiggy (Nov 2, 2010)

That's amazing! Congratulations Mike and congratulations Rebecca!


----------



## pixelguy (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats on the 3x3 BLD at 10 years old. I haven't got my son who's 8 years old into BLD yet but hopefully he'll want to start learning something new soon.

Interesting thread...My son Christian went to his first competition at 6 years old with beginners method but soon upgraded a few months later. At 7 he had an avg of 31.xx seconds (3x3) and his last competition he avg 22.xx seconds (with pb of 19.44). His pb outside comp is 15.xx and he's starting to learn full PLL now so his avg should be getting better for the competition later this month in Toronto. He loves 7x7 the best though, his competition best for 7x7 is under 7 minutes...he's been cubing a little less and less lately though, but I don't ask him about it...it's nice not hearing the 'clicky-clack-clack' of the cubes everyday


----------



## joey (Nov 2, 2010)

Rebecca: Awesome! Glad you finally got it


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 2, 2010)

You are such a cool dad Mike XD


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 2, 2010)

pixelguy said:


> Congrats on the 3x3 BLD at 10 years old. I haven't got my son who's 8 years old into BLD yet but hopefully he'll want to start learning something new soon.
> 
> Interesting thread...My son Christian went to his first competition at 6 years old with beginners method but soon upgraded a few months later. At 7 he had an avg of 31.xx seconds (3x3) and his last competition he avg 22.xx seconds (with pb of 19.44). His pb outside comp is 15.xx and he's starting to learn full PLL now so his avg should be getting better for the competition later this month in Toronto. He loves 7x7 the best though, his competition best for 7x7 is under 7 minutes...he's been cubing a little less and less lately though, but I don't ask him about it...it's nice not hearing the 'clicky-clack-clack' of the cubes everyday


 
That's impressive. He's and is faster than me in 3x3 wow. The sub-7 7x7 time is also impressive. How long did it take him to get that low?


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 2, 2010)

pixelguy said:


> My son Christian went to his first competition at 6 years old with beginners method but soon upgraded a few months later. At 7 he had an avg of 31.xx seconds (3x3) and his last competition he avg 22.xx seconds (with pb of 19.44). His pb outside comp is 15.xx and he's starting to learn full PLL now so his avg should be getting better for the competition later this month in Toronto.


 
did you get him a square-1 yet?


----------



## Toad (Nov 3, 2010)

Mike you're so awesome.

Please personally congratulate Rebecca from me.

Thanks.


----------



## Timoke6 (Nov 7, 2010)

i love to see all those little kids improving so fast!
and in the video of birgit's first solve, at the end, she is looking at your unsolved cube like: could've been better...
haha


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2010)

Rebecca had just 2 corners twisted after her first 3x3x3 BLD attempt at the Dayton Open today. Time was 13:10. Her second solve was also close, but she messed up undoing a setup move after getting it down to 5 corners left to solve. So close!


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 7, 2010)

kids accomplishment thread? how old is a "kid"
cause i got a 9 year old cousin


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 7, 2010)

So close! I'm sure she'll get a competition result soon.

I hope one day I can get Birgit into BLD...
Although now that she CAN solve the cube she is no longer interested in learning anything new.
For a while we could do some races to get to an average of 5 to enter into the weekly comp but now I'm lucky to get 5 solves in a week ;-)

I guess this proves again that interests change very quickly when you're 5 years old.
Oh well, we'll see what happens...


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 7, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> did you get him a square-1 yet?


 
+1
gogogo sq.1

@pixelguy
Does that mean you're attending the competition?


----------



## pixelguy (Nov 7, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> +1
> gogogo sq.1
> 
> @pixelguy
> does that mean you're attending the competition?



Yes he did get his sqaure-1 after his sub-20 solve, but he hasn't got 'into' it yet. 

And yes, we'll be at the competition this month, Christian can't (won't) stop talking about it....until he actually gets there and turns into this quite shy kid that won't say a peep....see you there


----------



## Karth (Nov 8, 2010)

I taught my 7 year old cousin how to solve the 2x2x2 without teaching him notation or algorithms, same with solving one layer on the 3x3x3.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 18, 2010)

Birgit may just have set an unoficial world record!!!

Are there any other kids (that have done official solves) that *quit* cubing under the age of six? 

She's into karate right now and the cube is out, she actually "banned" her cube from her bedroom earlier today...


----------



## jiggy (Nov 18, 2010)

Sad news! Well, maybe one day she'll pick it up again? At least you were able to teach her to solve it and share your hobby. =)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2010)

Did she enjoy the competition experience? If so, maybe she'll become interested again if she gets to go to another one.

I know my kids' interest almost disappears after a competition for a while, and then they get interested in it again right before the next competition. They seem to enjoy the competitions much more than the actual cubing.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 18, 2010)

She definately enjoyed the competition and for a while she even wanted to be the fastest kid in the world 

Oh well... we'll see how it turns out.

But I'm still thrilled that we actually got this far!


----------



## lilmack (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not sure if this counts, 

but I taught my older sister the 15 puzzle and I helped my other older sister with the 3x3.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 5, 2011)

Massive bump but who cares im teaching my 6yo brother to cube and today he's learnt the sexy move or what he calls the "bluhh" or *puke sound* he calls it that cause it messes all the pieces then he cleans it up( imagination of a 6 year old :') )


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Rebecca got her first successful 3x3x3 BLD solve today!!!! Just 4 days after her tenth birthday. I'm so proud of her. She's been practicing by doing 3 attempts per day this week, hoping to get a couple of successful solves before Dayton this weekend. Our house is full of distractions, so she has trouble doing a full attempt all at once; apparently she had to stop memorizing while our youngest daughter did some kind of "show" for them, and then she picked back up and finish memorizing. Then she pulled on the blindfold and solved it. So we don't know how long it took, but she said it was probably at least 20 minutes because of the distractions. The good news is that a competition will seem totally distraction-free compared to our house! It was her second attempt today. She is very happy!


 
Can she do it normally?


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to see the thread revived 
Keep us posted on his progress!


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 5, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Nice to see the thread revived
> Keep us posted on his progress!


 
will do... also does anyone have advice for how to approach the LL


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 5, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> will do... also does anyone have advice for how to approach the LL


 
uh.... which method?
i taught this 10 year old and i was like make a yellow cross, see which ones are solved, if there are two solved and they're next to each other, do R U R' U R U2 R' if not, repeat until it is. then i told them to see which corner was in the right place and do ___(too lazy to write algorithm) to move the corners counter clockwise until all the corners are in the right place. after that i told them to flip the corners with R' D' R D and they actually understood 


but my brother is 5 and he can just undo patterns lol might teach him 2x2 first.... when i get a 2x2....


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 5, 2011)

i find 2x2 is more awkward to teach actually:L eah ive gotten my bro to do pattterns alot but today he wanted me to teach him to solve I'm rather tempted t teach hi a way using com's once he orients corners


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 5, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> will do... also does anyone have advice for how to approach the LL


 
I suggest a combo of Badmephisto and jasmine Lee:

LL cross via F R U R' U' F' and f F R U R' U' f' = same sexy move but diff "set up"
then permute corners via Niklas L U' R' U L' U' R = very easy to learn, you always pull the U toward you, alternating left and right hand (Jasmine Lee LL)
Then orient corners via Sune (as Badmephisto beginner LL)
Finish with U-perm


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 5, 2011)

should i use the R U Uper or the M U Uperm?


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 5, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> should i use the R U Uper or the M U Uperm?



I tought the R U and L U U-perms: longer but don't underestimate the abillities of 5 year olds 

Here's Birgit at 5 years: http://youtu.be/WHAg_7U4j38 full step solve via LBL and LL method described above.

At 1:50 she checks corner permutation and fixes it via Niklas. Finish with Sunes and U-perms.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 5, 2011)

thats brilliant btw how long did it take to teach her?


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 28, 2012)

my brother(5) is now fully confident in solving pyraminx the bob burton way( do a side and hope for LL skip) hes gotten down to around 30s, he also did for 2 classes in school by request of his teacher.. not too sure where to go from there?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 28, 2012)

You could definitely teach hi the last layer algorithms now (you can do it with just two, sune and two-edge flip). Being able to solve a full puzzle without guessing/luck would be a great first step towards learning to solve more puzzles. After the Pyraminx, you could try Magic/Master Magic, 2x2, 3x3, Clock, and possibly Skewb.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> You could definitely teach hi the last layer algorithms now (you can do it with just two, sune and two-edge flip). Being able to solve a full puzzle without guessing/luck would be a great first step towards learning to solve more puzzles. After the Pyraminx, you could try Magic/Master Magic, 2x2, 3x3, Clock, and possibly Skewb.


 
That was my plan.. yeah he's really looking forward to solving magi so that'll probably come next


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 28, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> my brother(5) is now fully confident in solving pyraminx the bob burton way( do a side and hope for LL skip) hes gotten down to around 30s, he also did for 2 classes in school by request of his teacher.. not too sure where to go from there?


If you teach him 2x2x2 next, don't use Bob Burton's pyraminx method for it. 
Chester Lian once judged a kid doing an official a 2x2x2 solve like that, and he wasn't too amused. The solve was 8 mins iirc and Chester glared at him when he asked if he could finish his average, haha. 

It's not *that* bad doing "layer -> a different layer -> a different layer -> ...-> SKIP!" on a pyraminx since the probability of a LL skip is only 1/12, but on a 2x2 it's 1/162.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 28, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> If you teach him 2x2x2 next, don't use Bob Burton's pyraminx method for it.
> Chester Lian once judged a kid doing an official a 2x2x2 solve like that, and he wasn't too amused. The solve was 8 mins iirc and Chester glared at him when he asked if he could finish his average, haha.
> 
> It's not *that* bad doing "layer -> a different layer -> a different layer -> ...-> SKIP!" on a pyraminx since the probability of a LL skip is only 1/12, but on a 2x2 it's 1/162.


 
That's the first person I've even heard of trying bob burton 2x2 hahaha ill probably teach him lbl then once hes pretty confident with it ill teach him ortega


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 28, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> my brother(5) is now fully confident in solving pyraminx the bob burton way( do a side and hope for LL skip) hes gotten down to around 30s, he also did for 2 classes in school by request of his teacher.. not too sure where to go from there?


 
Congratulations!
Next: 3x3


----------



## Bob (Mar 5, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> If you teach him 2x2x2 next, don't use Bob Burton's pyraminx method for it.
> Chester Lian once judged a kid doing an official a 2x2x2 solve like that, and he wasn't too amused. The solve was 8 mins iirc and Chester glared at him when he asked if he could finish his average, haha.
> 
> It's not *that* bad doing "layer -> a different layer -> a different layer -> ...-> SKIP!" on a pyraminx since the probability of a LL skip is only 1/12, but on a 2x2 it's 1/162.


 
Note, however, that in my method you never need to solve more than 4 layers. There is a progression through cases that ensure you usually have to solve only 2-3 sides.

I'm pretty sure that does NOT happen for 2x2, so you really do have to go through quite a few layers.


----------



## Hermanio (Mar 13, 2012)

This is a bit off the original topic, but I taught my 9 yr old brother how to solve the cube a couple of weeks ago. After hours of frustration on his side he finally understood how to solve the cube. Teaching him to make the cross correctly the first time was hard for him since I always forbid him to turn the U layer so he would not mess the cross up. The first two layers was also fine and OLL/PLL. Since I thought that beginners method was too slow I taught him the same 2-look OLL and PLL that I already know. He can solve the cube with algs on a piece of paper and times are about 2-3 minutes, depends on his behavior.
Soon he will learn those algs and be a worthy opponent to me, the sub-35 guy!


----------



## rebuttal (Mar 29, 2012)

I think there cann't be the situation that a 3x3 magic cube was fixed for four surfaces, am i right?


----------



## peedu (Mar 29, 2012)

rebuttal said:


> I think there cann't be the situation that a 3x3 magic cube was fixed for four surfaces, am i right?


 
If I understood the question right, then yes there can be 4 sides solved and 2 sides not solved.
From solved state of the cube U2 M2 U2 M2


Peedu


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 1, 2012)

rebuttal said:


> I think there cann't be the situation that a 3x3 magic cube was fixed for four surfaces, am i right?


 
Your English is faulty but I think your saying that there cannot be 4 sides solved on a cube, and the other 2 not solved. That's incorrect.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 23, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Did she enjoy the competition experience? If so, maybe she'll become interested again if she gets to go to another one.
> 
> I know my kids' interest almost disappears after a competition for a while, and then they get interested in it again right before the next competition. They seem to enjoy the competitions much more than the actual cubing.


 
Competition coming up at the NEMO Science center: Birgit is cubing again.
Just did her first solve in almost 1.5 years 

Where she used to do CP (Niklas) before CO (Sunes) she now does CO with Sune and then "2" Look PLL with righty A-perm and left and right U-perms.

Skipped the daisy for cross and instead of blindly doing "put corner above slot and R U R' " I am now teaching to "just put the corner in in any way". So including R U' R' , R U2 R' and even R' U2 R (and left versions offcourse).
This in an effort to let her think about what she is doing instead of an "algorithmic" bottom corners approach.
Should make for an easier transition into F2L.

Very curious if she sticks with it and how long it will take to get fluent again. The algs are still a little shaky right now 

edit 03 05: 
getting better, less mistakes and moving corners about is becoming more intuitive, adding R2 U2 R U2 ... H-perm to speed up EP and she's still CN
next: lefty Sune to speed up CO


----------



## Cubenovice (May 12, 2012)

First av 5: 15 seconds faster than her official results from German open 2010  

Average: 1:56.90
Standard Deviation: 12.09
Best Time: 1:38.49
Worst Time: 2:20.65
Individual Times:
1.	(2:20.65)	B2 F D U R D' B' F2 D U2 L D' U' L2 R' U2 L B2 F R B2 F2 D U F2
2.	(1:38.49)	F2 L R' D2 B2 F' D U L D' B F' R' B' L2 R' D' L R2 D2 L' D L B2 D2
3.	1:43.46	D2 F R' B U' B' R' B U' B2 F L F' L B2 L D2 B F L B2 F' L2 R' U2
4.	1:54.47	D2 U2 B' F' R2 D2 U R' B2 F' U R2 B2 L2 R' D B U' L2 F2 L2 R' U' L U'
5.	2:12.78	F D U B' F' U B' D2 L' R2 B D' U F2 L2 R2 B' U B' U2 F' L D U2 F'

Still solving LBL but F2L is coming soon.
She understands the concept of pairing up and then inserting the pair. Including R U R' "pairs".
There a still some execution errors but given enough time she builds them all.
But current focus in speedsolves is just spotting any accidental pairs and putting them to good use.


----------



## uvafan (May 17, 2012)

I am teaching my six year old brother. So far he knows how to solve the first layer using a daisy then cross then lining up corners and using the "cool" (known to us as sexy) move to insert the corners. Thought he could only solve on white until I found the orange side solved on my cube when I got home from school . Will attempt to teach him the second layer soon.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2012)

Not sure if this belongs here, but my dad got a 1:30.xx single yesterday


----------



## Cubenovice (May 21, 2012)

uvafan said:


> I am teaching my six year old brother. So far he knows how to solve the first layer using a daisy then cross then lining up corners and using the "cool" (known to us as sexy) move to insert the corners. Thought he could only solve on white until I found the orange side solved on my cube when I got home from school . Will attempt to teach him the second layer soon.



Nice!
Try to teach him to ínsert the corner 'any way you can' so also using stuff like R U' R' and intuitive versions for the case where the sticker is on top.



antoineccantin said:


> Not sure if this belongs here, but my dad got a 1:30.xx single yesterday


As thread starter I approve this post 

Now for Birgit:

A proud father is pleased to inform you that yesterday at the NEMO Amsterdam Open she smashed her PB's 
Birgit improved her times from a 1:41.41 single, 2:11.71 average to 1:08.38 single, 1:28.31 average.
28 seconds faster than her first and only av5 (since she started cubing again) last week.

Also this evening she learned 3 OLL's, only 3 more to go for a real 2 look OLL.

Lefty Sune was fun:
- she already knows when righty sune completes orientation in the beginners LL method
- so I told (but not showed) her that the other case with one sticker on top could be solved with the left hand version
- she then just did it

Will let it sink in for a few days and then add headlights. 
Not too sure yet about the cases with two oriented corners, may look something up without double layer turns.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 30, 2012)

Awesome thread! Last week I taught my 10-yr-old niece the first layer (3x3).

My kids are aged 4, 2, and 6 weeks right now so I'll be revisiting this thread later. I'm bound to have at least one kid interested in cubing, right? My 4-yr-old daughter, Ruth, likes to play with the timer by starting it and then turning the cube as fast as possible (without actually solving it) and stopping whenever she feels like it. She also showed me the other day how she could do a finger flick. Not bad for such small hands.

Picture of my son... excited about Rubik's Cube!


"Gak gok gak!"
That's Andrew's word for "Rubik's Cube". He's 1.5yrs in the picture.

Oh yeah, and since I started seriously speedcubing about 8 months ago, my husband got into it too. Previously, he had not really solved the Rubik's Cube but he developed his own method and has since solved it about a dozen times. He'd probably be a Petrus solver if he had the time to invest in cubing.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 31, 2012)

My 23 years old sister solved white cross.
Yippie-kay-yay! >_<


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 1, 2012)

Update:

Birgit now knows all 9 OLL's for a "full" two-look OLL.
For the cases with two oriented corners, she's actually using the "std" algs with double layer turns 
I first showed her the sledghammer as a possible way to insert a pair.
Then showed sexy hammer OLL
From there it is only a small step to replace the R and R' by r and r'
And finally you just have to move the F' to the front for the "other" case 

Times have gone up due to recognition and execution speed but I'm sure this will improve over time 

She also knows Rido's hunting story for F2L but often forgets to line up as such that you do not take out already solved pair.
Eagles are her favorite as there is less room for error.


----------



## QuangNguyen (Jun 1, 2012)

Am I still kid?? im 14 years old. Btw, I just sub 19 (skipped PLL) today.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 1, 2012)

QuangNguyen said:


> Am I still kid?? im 14 years old. Btw, I just sub 19 (skipped PLL) today.


 
You would post in the regular Accomplishment Thread

This thread is meant for accomplishments of cubers' children or younger siblings. They post accomplishments of their kids as they teach them how to solve the cube.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 1, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> I would like to start a new Accomplishment Thread especially for kids.
> By Kids I do not mean the youngest members on here but actually the *kids of members.*


 
Here you go.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 2, 2012)

I should get my dad to join here, so I can act like I'm amazingly fast for a member's child


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 2, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I should get my dad to join here, so I can act like I'm amazingly fast for a member's child



So fazdad can post Feliks times here?


----------



## MostEd (Jun 2, 2012)

my sister can already do checkerboard


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 20, 2012)

My son is 8 months old and he can pick up a cube and bring it to his mouth...


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 2, 2013)

Bump 

With some breaks here and there, Birgit is still cubing but not not "practicing" so she no longer knows all 9 corner OLL's.
She typically has her little cube in her coat and if she gets bored (school yard or during car rides) she'll rip it out.

Last weekend we were on a paddling trip with my old kayak club and she impressed everyone with her cubing skills. 
She seems to be a bit of a "show-off" as she cubed much more than usual  

Times are 1:20 to 1:50 which the crowd (young and old) found very fast.

Maybe it is time to revisit F2L and those corner OLL's again


----------



## elrog (Apr 6, 2013)

About teaching the cube to beginniners (I have done this before, but not to siblings), I teach them algs, but by explaining how the algorithm works. If you tech this like petrus last layer, orienting corners with R U R' U R U2 R', or any of its forms, isn't really explainable. You can't desrcibe exactly how it preserves the corner permutation that you solved beforehand, you can just state the fact that corner permutation is preserved if you use a 2 gen set of moves. I do teach F2L, but I take it very slow.

I teach the last layer substeps like this: edge orientation, edge permutation, corner permutation, corner orientation. I teach edge orientation and permutation intuitively as it is pretty simple. I teach them ! alg for corner permutation and explain how it works straying from going to far into commutators. I then teach corner orientation with R' D R D'. Very soon afterwards when I show how the last step works, I show that it can be done by reversing the 4 moves with the second corner and explain a little bit about commutators.

If anyone I teaught ever interested in learning more, I teach them keyholing, partial edge/corner control, blockbuilding, solving edge permutation and orientation of the last layer at the same time, and doing EO first. So far, nobody I've taught is past this point. If anyone I've taught ever gets interested, I would glady teach more concepts that are used in Heise such as psuedo blocks and solving a corner or two with the edges of the last layer and F2L slot. If they ever got past that, I'd show them alot more about commutators and how to get past parities (on other cubes of course and if they know how to solve them) intuitively.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 6, 2013)

Am teaching my brother the beginner's method, he knows how to do the cross  He's 9 years old btw.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 6, 2013)

I just finished teaching my little brother (10 years old) how to solve a 2x2. He's pretty happy about it


----------



## Renslay (Apr 6, 2013)

elrog said:


> About teaching the cube to beginniners (I have done this before, but not to siblings), I teach them algs, but by explaining how the algorithm works. If you tech this like petrus last layer, orienting corners with R U R' U R U2 R', or any of its forms, isn't really explainable. You can't desrcibe exactly how it preserves the corner permutation that you solved beforehand, you can just state the fact that corner permutation is preserved if you use a 2 gen set of moves. I do teach F2L, but I take it very slow.



Have you (or anyone) ever tried to teach the so called 8355 Method SAM / Single Alg Method, or its variant, the so called Sexy Method)?
It is almost as easy as the beginner's LBL method (I think it is even more easier!), however, it has the advantage that you can *perfectly understand* why the core algorithm R U R' U' solves the cube (at least the corners, but edges are not hard as well). And basically, it is the only algorithm you need to learn!

I.e., R U R' U' has 4 important properties:
1) swaps DFR and UFR after you do the algorithm once,
2) twist DFR after you do the algorithm twice,
3) results nothing if you do the algorithm 6 times, and
4) on the D side, it only bothers the corner on the DFR place.

Therefore, it is very easy to explain how to twist just two corners, for example DFR clockwise and DFL counterclockwise.

a) twist DFR clockwise be repeating the algorithm twice (2. attribute)
b) Do a D move. Now DFL goes to the place DFR, and you don't have to worry about mess up the cube (4. attribute)
c) This corners has to twisted counterclockwise twice - therefore, you can twist it by repeating it 4 times (2. attribute)
d) Since you repeated the algorithm 6 times, everything else on the cube is back (3. attribute)
e) Do a D' to bring back DFL to its original place. Done!

So, the whole algorithm is (R U R' U')2 D (R U R' U')4 D'
But note that the inverse of the algorithm, U R U' R' has the same attributes, but it twist the DFR counter-clockwise. Also, if you do the main algorithm x times, then you do the inverse x times again, you did nothing, just like the 3. attribute. So, repeating the algorithm 4 times is *exactly the same* as repeating the inverse 2 times. Therefore, the algorithm for twisting 2 corners is (R U R' U')2 D (U R U' R')2 D', or you can shortened it down due some cancellations: R U R' U' R U R' D R U' R' U R U' R' D'. And you can understand why it works!

This is just the very end of the solve in the method, since you use the core algorithm almost everywhere (taking advantage of its attributes), but the rest is just as easy.

However, there are two main drawback of this method. The first one is just you can not really improve it if you want to solve faster (like using the inverse as well, and a few other small techniques). Unlike LBL, where you can use as many tricks and additional algorithms as you want, getting closer to CFOP or even further.

The second one is if you mess something up during the solve, you probably mess the whole cube up. Again, unlike in LBL, where you probably still have most of your solved cubies when you mess up an algorithm in the middle.

But I think its worth a try!
Here is a nice explanation: http://cube.crider.co.uk/beginner.php?v=full


----------



## Cubenovice (May 6, 2013)

Birgit now solves Pyraminx 

Bob Burton method hack:
solve a face
solve another face
repeat until solved
Shortcut: If you just have a 3 cycle left -> R U R' U R U R' (Sune but single U at end)
Use U or U' depending on which direction to cycle in.
U layer turns opposite to where the pieces need to go.
left hand version works just the same: whatever you feel like.

Works every time.
May add more algs later


----------



## Lchu613 (May 6, 2013)

I taught my twin sister every little bit she knows about the cube 
She's about 22-23 second average, maybe 5 seconds behind me


----------



## Cubenovice (May 9, 2013)

Birgit 1st pyraminx av 5: 38.06 

5: 00:28.11 
4: 00:31.71 
3: 00:42.22 
2: 00:44.63 
1: 00:40.26


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 19, 2013)

My son getting a centre cap pop and DNFing in anger.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 19, 2013)

awww tommy, almost did first layer x


----------



## pipkiksass (Jun 19, 2013)

Bless - that's why my 10 month old daughter has my Rubik's brand, not one of my good cubes. My Rubik's is unmodded and about 15 years old - I think if you threw it at the floor, the floor would break!


----------



## Dino (Jun 19, 2013)

Anger DNF! Lol


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 19, 2013)

my 7 year old brother knows how to solve the 1x3x3 heart shaped cube
He's actually sub 20 and sometimes sub 10 on it


----------



## rj (Jun 20, 2013)

21.91

I'm 11.

My 7-Y-O bro can 2-min avg on 3x3.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 20, 2013)

rj said:


> 21.91
> 
> I'm 11.
> 
> My 7-Y-O bro can 2-min avg on 3x3.



read op


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 20, 2013)

my 15 year old big sis is learning how to solve the rubiks cube. im 12 and i can solve in 17


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 20, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> my 15 year old big sis is learning how to solve the rubiks cube. im 12 and i can solve in 17



your age doesnt matter

read op


----------



## makssl6911 (Jun 20, 2013)

So many "Oh hai i'm 7 yo and can solve it in 23 sec becuz dats tottaly wat thread is aboot". Jokes aside, this thread is amazing. It lightens my day, everyday.


----------



## cubesonfire (Jun 25, 2013)

my lil bro can solve a 2x2 in 45 seconds


----------



## crazycubes (Jun 25, 2013)

I posted mine in the 'accomplishment thread' earlier. I didnt know a thread like this existed. 
My achivement is sub 40 with avg 50 sec.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

crazycubes said:


> I posted mine in the 'accomplishment thread' earlier. I didnt know a thread like this existed.
> My achivement is sub 40 with avg 50 sec.



read op


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 25, 2013)

A bit OT I believe, but my soft-toy bunny has learnt most of his corner-orientation algs now, and is working on F2L. At least in my world of make-believe, anyway.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 6, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> A bit OT I believe, but my soft-toy bunny has learnt most of his corner-orientation algs now, and is working on F2L. At least in my world of make-believe, anyway.



Old post, but this made me lol. 

To stay related, I taught my mom the first layer.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 6, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> Old post, but this made me lol.
> 
> To stay related, I taught my mom the first layer.


Wait.. your mum (or mom) is your kid..?


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 6, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Wait.. your mum (or mom) is your kid..?



**** is ******* crazy


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2013)

My youngest daughter Rachel just solved a cube on her own for the first time today. Her first solve was timed: 4:27.92. (She was slow remembering a couple of steps, but made no mistakes along the way.) Finally my whole family can solve a cube.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations to Rachel!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 11, 2013)

My brother managed to solve a cube with the instructions by himself. I'll time him later when he doesn't start throwing the cube across the room when he messes up an alg and realizes he has to redo a step.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 12, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> My youngest daughter Rachel just solved a cube on her own for the first time today. Her first solve was timed: 4:27.92. (She was slow remembering a couple of steps, but made no mistakes along the way.) Finally my whole family can solve a cube.



Awesome! I hope my kids will pick it up soon.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 17, 2013)

7 year old brother _finally_ managed to solve a pyraminx. Didn't time him yet but I'll post a video here within the next couple days of him solving. He's using Bob Burton's method but he does some noob stuff when he gets a sune/antisune LL for some reason. 
I basically just gave him a pyraminx, told him to figure out how to solve it (for a whole week's worth of computer time), showed/told him that if he kept solving layers, the cube will eventually be solved, and let him figure out how to actually do it from there without any algs or anything.

EDIT:


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 26, 2019)

I taught my 5 year old brother how to solve a 3x3, he went to his first competition a month ago and got a 1:12 average!


----------



## ZZ'er (Dec 26, 2019)

"Or do I dare to use R'D'RD with the risk that all will get messed up when a D is forgotten?"
[/QUOTE]

I teach people with R F' R' F I tell them
"Up Over Down Under" with the rotations, It works great.


----------



## Mike3451 (May 17, 2020)

I attempted to teach my 3-year-old brother how to solve the 2x2. He just threw the cube across the room...


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I taught my 5 year old brother how to solve a 3x3, he went to his first competition a month ago and got a 1:12 average!


I tried to find videos to upload to my Youtube, but my mom only filmed three of his solves, should I upload them anyway?


----------



## Etotheipi (May 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I tried to find videos to upload to my Youtube, but my mom only filmed three of his solves, should I upload them anyway?


Yes yes yes.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I tried to find videos to upload to my Youtube, but my mom only filmed three of his solves, should I upload them anyway?


Assuming he and your parents are fine with it definitely


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Yes yes yes.





AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Assuming he and your parents are fine with it definitely


Should I upload his best solve or all 3?


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Should I upload his best solve or all 3?


It would be cool to see all 3 but If you just uploaded 1 you could probably do a clickbait title such as “5 Year Old Solves a Rubik’s Cube in Just 1 MINUTE” And get loads of views


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> It would be cool to see all 3 but If you just uploaded 1 you could probably do a clickbait title such as “5 Year Old Solves a Rubik’s Cube in Just 1 MINUTE” And get loads of views



Not actually clickbait, unlike some videos


----------



## Mike3451 (May 18, 2020)

How long has your 5-year-old brother been cubing?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 18, 2020)

Mike3451 said:


> How long has your 5-year-old brother been cubing?


hmm I don't know, his birthday is in June and he was 5 when I taught him so I guess around a year.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

Mike3451 said:


> How long has your 5-year-old brother been cubing?


6 years


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> 6 years


I thought he competed at Worlds '82


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I thought he competed at Worlds '82


OOOOhhhhh we're talking about THAT Jude Morrison?


----------



## Etotheipi (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Not actually clickbait, unlike some videos


Clickbait doesnt necesarily mean a scam, just being smart to attract views. Unless its a scam, then we called them stupid.


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I taught my 5 year old brother how to solve a 3x3, he went to his first competition a month ago and got a 1:12 average!





Cubenovice said:


> By Kids I do not mean the youngest members on here but actually the *kids of members.*


Your brother is your kid?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Clickbait doesnt necesarily mean a scam, just being smart to attract views. Unless its a scam, then we called them stupid.


We don't call anyone stupid unless our name is Prostar


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> We don't call anyone stupid unless our name is Prostar


Or Muk.


----------



## Timoth3 (May 18, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> We don't call anyone stupid unless our name is Prostar


----------



## LBr (Aug 2, 2021)

2010 : Kids' accomplishments
2020 : Parents' accomplishments


----------



## stwert (Aug 2, 2021)

My 6 year old can solve a 3x3 with beginners method in a couple minutes (Pb is about 1:30). He's learned f2l surprisingly quickly, but still prefers LBL, and is now learning some pll algorithms as well as Ortega 2x2.
I just got a mirror cube, and yesterday he solved it on his first try with very little trouble, which astonished me. 
My four year old is learning 3x3 slowly. He can almost do the first two layers without help plus yellow cross with the "rooroo" trigger. They're too little to try to explain why sexy.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 3, 2021)

I don't have a child but I might be one of the youngins here.


----------

